# what do you guys want......



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

im having the hardest time trying to figure out what i want for christmas, so i thought i would find out what you guys are wanting.

so post it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i want....

-strategy guide to grand theft auto san andreas
-i-pod with dock and slip cover
-sony vaio lap top 
-compressus, irritan, dentis, and wimples 
-cash money playa

thats all i want for now...besides a job and a VW gti....but ill prolly only end up with 10 bux and a straetgy guide for gta san andreas


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

a shiny brand spankin new car and a laptop. and maybe a nice guy









oh. and a 55 gallon tank and stand.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

20gb mp3 player and a hoodie. In fact $150 would make me happy.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tinker...u know im a nice guy


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I want a 100+ gallon tank from Santa!









But if I really get it?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I a getting a new radiator, not because I want one either


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol....at least ur getting something...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sirious radio for home and car (not the portable dock thingie, i hate those. A separate reciever for my car, and a home thingie), a Tippmann A5 E-Grip, and Halo 2.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tippman A5 E-grip....the f*ck is that...a shaver?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> tippman A5 E-grip....the f*ck is that...a shaver?


No, I've got a Tippmann A5 paintball gun, and the E-Grip is an upgrade for it that allows you to fire in automatic, 3 round burst, and some other modes


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

id rape u with my supersoaker 3000


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

top of the line speakers, being i just blew mine, any recomendations?? i know didily about speakers, all i know is im def so i'd like them loud.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> top of the line speakers, being i just blew mine, any recomendations?? i know didily about speakers, all i know is im def so i'd like them loud.


 car or home speakers


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> tinker...u know im a nice guy


 and by nice guy i mean a certain guy with a ribbon on him and nothing else.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wear a ribbon


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > top of the line speakers, being i just blew mine, any recomendations?? i know didily about speakers, all i know is im def so i'd like them loud.
> ...


home, i had two 6 foot cabinets with 3 tens 2 fours and 1 high ass tweeter in each...blew every single one of them...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 If you are a do it yourself type of guy, I can refer you to a pair of speakers that you can make that will blow your mind.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a space shuttle or a time machine


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 definatly..as long as it doesn't involve any computer chips im game


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont know...Boxers and $100.00 (Every christmas present from my parents. Mom gets me boxers and A Shirt, DAD the bill :laugh: )


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i wear a ribbon


 hehe i said a CERTAIN guy. as in I have one in particular in mind.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im that particular guy


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> im that particular guy


 ummmm how do i break this to you? i don't think so. sorry


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so ud rather have illnino huh ... i can deal with that


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so ud rather have illnino huh ... i can deal with that


 i'm going to go quietly retch in a corner now... LOL jk. anyhow. i can't tell you who it is or if he's even on the boards. but i bet he looks great in red ribbon.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

only a red ribbon?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> only a red ribbon?


 thats what 'and nothing else' means.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur a naughty girl


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I dont know...Boxers and $100.00 (Every christmas present from my parents. Mom gets me boxers and A Shirt, DAD the bill :laugh: )


:laugh: i get a diffrent fugged up sweater every year from my mom that i am forced to wear while i am at thier house.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 Well, making a cross over is rather easy, sodering is a breeze. These speakers are about 2 feet tall by about 10 inches wide. They will destroy any pair of speakers on the market right now under $1000.

However, if you would REALLY like to blow ANYONE away....check these out
Veritas

If you want a smaller speaker that is neer impossible to blow, but produces amazing sound, try these
THE DIII's


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know...Boxers and $100.00 (Every christmas present from my parents. Mom gets me boxers and A Shirt, DAD the bill :laugh: )
> ...


 ew you get this too? my one grandmother always gets me an ugly shirt.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

at least u ppl get stuff....i dont get sh*t


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i dont really want anything actually... but ill probly get something


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

that cabinet on the veritas link is almost identical to mine except mine has one more 10 inch and and a couple of more mids, im thinking of just replaceing them and adding the crossover, because the cabinet is mint, but thiers a chip that i want out, its purpose is to shut the speaker off before it blows and before i blew them it would cut out on me like the cd was skipping, annoying as hell i dont even want it on my next set up


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> that cabinet on the veritas link is almost identical to mine except mine has one more 10 inch and and a couple of more mids, im thinking of just replaceing them and adding the crossover, because the cabinet is mint, but thiers a chip that i want out, its purpose is to shut the speaker off before it blows and before i blew them it would cut out on me like the cd was skipping, annoying as hell i dont even want it on my next set up


 What do you have for an amp, receiver that blew them out? Was it because of too much or too little power


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > that cabinet on the veritas link is almost identical to mine except mine has one more 10 inch and and a couple of more mids, im thinking of just replaceing them and adding the crossover, because the cabinet is mint, but thiers a chip that i want out, its purpose is to shut the speaker off before it blows and before i blew them it would cut out on me like the cd was skipping, annoying as hell i dont even want it on my next set up
> ...


technick(sp?) amp sony receiver..the amp is 200 watts


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Im getting red light for my piranha tank,think how evil my tank will look with this new light,it will go well with the black gravel and background


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


Cool. Well the, if you're looking at some speakers, partsexpress.com has some good replacement speakers. The Dayton lines are decent, but they have some really high end speakers there if you would like.

Do you think you blew it because of too little power? I've done that before.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ohmygod i take it back. all of it (except maybe the laptop and the ribbon thing)....

I WANT THIS: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...aswt&1102522358
and THIS http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...aswt&1102519538


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

the speakers were cutting out on me because the circut breaker on the chip would reset right before they were about to blow,







and then theuy just blew, so im assumeing its because of to much power


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

bettas? lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> the speakers were cutting out on me because the circut breaker on the chip would reset right before they were about to blow,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, with some of the speakers you can get from partsexpress.com, you will not have that problem.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> bettas? lol


rayong bettas. plakats specifically- they make the caudal branching in the longer finned varieties more sturdy. those two are really gorgeous marbles and i've got a pastel blue marble female that would just love to get busy with the blue/yellow marble male pictured 2nd.

anyhow, if i had to pick any other bettas i'd go for bettatrills DT lines
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...tasd&1102265899
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...tasd&1102267379
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...tasd&1102267489 (this one is my fav)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i dunno :scratches head: im better off just buying those speakers.. a friend of mine set my set up for me, so







he owes me a couple of favors i'll see what he can do.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol...how many bettas do u have


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

currently 8.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

bettas are girly


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i dunno :scratches head: im better off just buying those speakers.. a friend of mine set my set up for me, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What speakers are you refering too.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> bettas are girly


 last time i checked i didn't have a penis.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lmao

duh...ur hte proud owner of a vagina


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

health


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno :scratches head: im better off just buying those speakers.. a friend of mine set my set up for me, so
> ...


 not sure yet, those dayton woofers are kind of cheap, how are they with base..btw







im the ass hole that determines quality by price


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Liquid... If you decide to fork out some money on all new speakers, I personally suggest Definitive Technology.

I have the BP2000's as my 2 front speakers and the BP7006's as my 2 rear speakers... Neadless to say, it's absolutely mind boggling!

Here's a link to the BP2000's detailed image if you're interested: http://www.definitivetech.com/loudspeakers...wer/bp2000.html

I've had them for over 3 years now and have yet to hear anything that closely compares. Check out the reviews, they speak for themself.









Oh yeah, for xmas.... uhh... my two front teeth


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> health


 yeah talk about it, last year i got pneumonia like outa the blew and tat makes u realise how much u take for granted being healthy,

but on another note, i want a new barrle for my gun

and some money to finance my sandrail,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I a getting a new radiator, not because I want one either


 What do you need a radiator for in the middle of winter in Fargo?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 It depends. On the system I have, they have 2 6.5" each, but the box is tuned for those speakers, and it sounds like I have a powered sub hooked up.

I also have 2 ten of the base in another cabinet, the sound really good with enough power hooked up to them.

They are sound awesome for the price,and are durable, but their build quality could be better. The next line up on the daytons is amazing however...you would have a lot of troulbe blowing thos out.

Also, the silk dome dayton tweeters are my favorite driver dayton makes.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I a getting a new radiator, not because I want one either
> ...


 HAHA, but seriousely, there is no place in the wolrd where it gets col enough to not get away with a radiator.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Just take out your thermostat for now lol.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i want a 20long complete snake set-up and a hog nose snake, and then a 20g hex tank complete setup with an arrowhead puffer

hell, id be happy just to have the arrowhead puffer


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

for it to be august


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok i just asked for an mp3 player thats about the only thing i really want other than a fish tank (which they wont let me get another "you have to many"







)


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Sirious radio for home and car (not the portable dock thingie, i hate those. A separate reciever for my car, and a home thingie), a Tippmann A5 E-Grip, and Halo 2.


 my friends selling his a-5 ...wanna buy it? or make an offer? ill call him up and ask him what it has and well negotiate..

anyways

for x mas i want a car ( 1998 gsx or a muscle car







)

or a tv for my room


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 I have a pair of Klipsch Ref 8's I'd be willing to sell!!!!

I bought myself a Pro Clear 300 wet/dry on friday for X-mas...

I'm hoping to get a wood stand for my 125 from my family... other than that.... a bag of some DANK would be nice!!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

YO speaker dude!!!

Ever hear of the Straight 8???

It's a DIY kit you can order that involves building your own towers, and using a special crossover and drivers. It consistes of 8 speakers in 2 towers, and is said to sound BETTER than $5K+ speakers...

I read about them years ago, and have been intriqued ever since...

here is a link to the webpage:

http://www.bottlehead.com/et/et.html

I haven't looked into them in a few years, and this page is WAY different that what I remember... 3 years ago...

But please by all means check it out!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

To be completely honest, I dont want anything for christmas. Having Chris/Filo in my life for the past 2 years has been a gift like no other.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

corny...real corny kumbia


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

quiet. i'm speaking the truth. besides, there are other people that could use gifts more than i need them ... you'd think that i just said that to sound all lovey dovey, but the thing is, i say that kind of stuff all the time. he could just make me breakfast, and i'd fall in love all over again ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

awwwww how cute...


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

for the wife to stop being so bitchy


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

My two front teeth.

-PK


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

some one to pay off my student loans :nod:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um kumbia arent you forgetting someone... or am i for New Years.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> for the wife to stop being so bitchy :laugh:


 Spoil her for a day, and see how she treats you after that. Shouldn't be as bad...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

waste of money five o ... just slap her around until she stops..

oh dont get your panties in a bunch im only joking no need to go feminist on me.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont know if that'd work though slckr, she might retaliate, and bitch slap him back...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

some women can be fiesty but in my experience those are the funnest you just gotta hold on for the ride. right kumbia


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> for the wife to stop being so bitchy :laugh:


 Same here, but <insert> girlfriend


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Remote flash hook up for my camera

Halo 2

A 30 x 12 tank setup for the baddest rhom on the planet I'm picking up this week (he's 4 inches big, and the meanest fish I've ever seen)

That's really all I can think of. Already got a 420 EX flash from the grandparents (well they contributed towards it) before they left for Florida, so I'm kind of set.

And then I've got a birthday in January, by then I'll be REALLY stretching for ideas


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I want one of these babies sitting in my stocking.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Chunker-2000 said:


> I want one of these babies sitting in my stocking.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

an airplane ticket home to see my girl and my family.

i actually miss them.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I talked my parents into giving me my camera early. My mom is a picture nut so i told her if i had time to get used to the camera I could take her all sorts of great christmas pictures. It worked







. I asked for some rechargeable batteries and a carry case from one of my sisters and cash from the other. In all honesty I now enjoy christmas more than I did when I was real young. Being home with the family and eating all sorts of homecooked goodies........playing euchre/hearts (my family gets rude when they play cards). Great times......I cant wait to go home for a few weeks.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> a shiny brand spankin new car and a laptop. and maybe a nice guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even need to read the rest of this thread.







I know you will get offers.









I just want my family to be safe and happy.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Money...my parents are giving me 250 and my grandma is giving me 150....and im getting a new weight bench...new ps2 controller's..and im getting an expensive new baseball glove..other stuff too but idk what they are...I told santa I want a playboy and he said he's gonna lend me his..I cant wait!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> an airplane ticket home to see my girl and my family.
> 
> i actually miss them.










i felt the same way when i was in the service
holidays are rough out there


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Speakers and lift for truck.
New tank


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I want money..whether its through selling my fish tanks or gifts...because I want 180 gallon tank up and running by sept.2005


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

I want a big tank... not a fish tank... a real tank


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nothing. I've got everything in my life that I could possibly want or need.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

besides me of course


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:nod:

I want halo 2
I want a 80 gallon tank
I want nintendo DS
I want need for speed underground 2
I want mini- ipod
and some air jordans


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol ur 20 ur to old for a nintendo ds


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lol ur 20 ur to old for a nintendo ds


 never top old for gamin man


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

the only thing i want for christmas this year is a:

Mesa Boogie dual rectifier amp head. Then my life would be complete.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I changed my mind about what I want for christmas ... I wanna slow dance. That's all, nothing fancy, nothing special ... just a slow dance.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I changed my mind about what I want for christmas ... I wanna slow dance. That's all, nothing fancy, nothing special ... just a slow dance.


 ...you can do that ANY night







...now please stop with all the oogly-googly mushy stuff. _SOME_ people dont have the luxury of "snuggling" up to someone on christmas eve because they have to be somewhere else.

I change what I wanted. I want two things, if I can't get one, I'll wish the other:

If I can't go home, I want a HUGE phone card with great rates, instead of the crap we get out here where we only get to call home for 5 minutes at a time

or....

A minidisk player. Those things are cool!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I changed my mind about what I want for christmas ... I wanna slow dance. That's all, nothing fancy, nothing special ... just a slow dance.


 that actually gave me a great idea, thank you


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

what idea is that Liquid? and Prodigal Marine, i'm not trying to be all mushy n sh*t. i just got to thinking what i haven't had in a very long time, and this meant the most to me. just because i wish for it doesn't mean its going to happen. but sh*t man, its christmas, have some hope. you should too... you may end up getting a slow dance of your own, and perhaps, under the mistletoe. now if you dont mind, stop ruining my parade!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> what idea is that Liquid? and Prodigal Marine, i'm not trying to be all mushy n sh*t. i just got to thinking what i haven't had in a very long time, and this meant the most to me. just because i wish for it doesn't mean its going to happen. but sh*t man, its christmas, have some hope. you should too... you may end up getting a slow dance of your own, and perhaps, under the mistletoe. now if you dont mind, stop ruining my parade!


 i've finished my christmas shopping for eeryone except my wife, i've covered the womans four food groups too many times, you know necklace, braclets, earings, and rings. i suck at picking cloths out for her so thats out of the question.. i ust bought her a nice ass movato watch for her birthday..so i'm stumped..but i haven't slow danced with her for a while, so what ever i decide to get her i'll throw in the slow dance also, show her regardless of how much of an asshole i am, i wouldn't want to wake up to anyone else


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd like an MPC2000 please.. With the zip disk drive allready installed.

Or a girl who has half a brain and twice as much ass(and none of that red bow crap)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> but sh*t man, its christmas, have some hope. you should too... you may end up getting a slow dance of your own, and perhaps, under the mistletoe. now if you dont mind, stop ruining my parade!
> [snapback]782031[/snapback]​


Getting a slow dance of my own? Don't get me wrong here, I'm greatful to spend christmas with my fellow brother-in-arms, but to slow dance with them? Its bad enough we get drunk together and do stupid sh*t.....Point is, it seems like you're rubbing in something that DOESNT need to be rubbed into EVERYONEs face.....Hope you get your "slow-dance".....


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

thats a hard question!







i dont know







your sister







just kidding, a bench press







oh yeah!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

A set of Sampson True dual Headers (Main Head Pipes) for my Bike ..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Getting a slow dance of my own? Don't get me wrong here, I'm greatful to spend christmas with my fellow brother-in-arms, but to slow dance with them? Its bad enough we get drunk together and do stupid sh*t.....Point is, it seems like you're rubbing in something that DOESNT need to be rubbed into EVERYONEs face.....Hope you get your "slow-dance".....
> [snapback]782168[/snapback]​


You will have your time man. Just don't get killed out there if you make it to Iraq. Come home and have a slow dance with ur girl.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a c*nt.

*chuckals*


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Getting a slow dance of my own? Don't get me wrong here, I'm greatful to spend christmas with my fellow brother-in-arms, but to slow dance with them? Its bad enough we get drunk together and do stupid sh*t.....
> [snapback]782168[/snapback]​










if i was rich i'd fly out thier, get you drunk and slow dance with you







:laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Getting a slow dance of my own? Don't get me wrong here, I'm greatful to spend christmas with my fellow brother-in-arms, but to slow dance with them? Its bad enough we get drunk together and do stupid sh*t.....Point is, it seems like you're rubbing in something that DOESNT need to be rubbed into EVERYONEs face.....Hope you get your "slow-dance".....
> [snapback]782168[/snapback]​


When did I ever say to slow dance with your boys over there?? Anyway, I'm not trying to rub anything into anyone's face (even though you're the only one complaining about what I want). The question was what everyone here wanted for christmas... that's what I want.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> :laugh: if i was rich i'd fly out thier, get you drunk and slow dance with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright! But who's leading?


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

happiness and vodka.

oh yeah....and a new mobile phone.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I want a new car


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i´m finally happy

I WANT SOME UPDATES/ADDS FOR MY TANK
SOME HMS-KARABINER AND MORE MATs FOR ROCK-CLIMBING
AND 
I WILL GET SOME REALY f*cking GOOD WEED (for nothing)


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> I'd like an MPC2000 please.. With the zip disk drive allready installed.
> 
> Or a girl who has half a brain and twice as much ass(and none of that red bow crap)
> [snapback]782124[/snapback]​


THat what I got.. well I mean the girl with a brain and twice as much ass


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

karen, sandra, and tinkerbelle lubed up with apple flavored body lotion, in front of my brand new 500 gallon tank all saying"toffee weve been waitin for you big daddy" lmao


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

wow you guys came up with some interesting stuff..........but i still dont know what i want


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> a c*nt.
> 
> *chuckals*
> [snapback]782576[/snapback]​










good luck getting that bobme....might be in your stockings on crimbo morning.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

some nice packed snow


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ask and ye shall recieve







found out last night that my mom is a-ok with me getting a bigger tank. i THINK we're looking at a 55gal here (thats big enough for a baby spilo. EEEK! YAAAYYY!). so very happy and excited.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

The love of a good woman.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I want WilliamBradley


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Money and another fish tank perhaps a 200 gallon


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I just want to have a Good time with my family....Presents are no longer a must now that i am older it isnt as important as chilling out with the Fam on Christmas day....

BUt i wouldnt mind having William Bradley as a Present


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> I just want to have a Good time with my family....Presents are no longer a must now that i am older it isnt as important as chilling out with the Fam on Christmas day....
> 
> BUt i wouldnt mind having William Bradley as a Present
> 
> ...


i have a big penis


----------

